# Rossman Cypress Hives



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

I think they are the best -

Glue, Nail, and Paint = No problem.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with CLB. I think they are great quality and the price is even better.
Tom


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All joints have their advantages and disadvantages. A rabbet joint actually exposes HALF as much end grain as a box joint. I have a lot of hives of both box joints and rabbets joints. I don't consider that the top issue when buying boxes. The nicest thing about the box joints is they are harder (but not impossible) to put together wrong.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a few Rossman Cypress NUC's and they are beautifully designed. They seem to be holding up just fine. I glue, nail, prime, 2 top coats and use.

I only wish Rossman's was closer so I could save on shipping...


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

All of my boxes are made w/ a "half-lap" style rabbit joint and glued w/ lots of WATERPROOF glue. Some have been providing excellent service since 1985.


----------



## HartBee (Jul 20, 2006)

*Rossman woodenware is great!*

I use the Rossman cypress hives. They are very straight grained and knot free. They come with nails. Just get some Titebond III, clamp and square them, and nail them. (Do watch that you have the hand-holds all going in the same direction)

I can buy a 6 ft pine board from Lowes (which I then have to cut) for about the same price as the Rossman box.


----------



## jjallday (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks All,

They (Rossman hives) looked good and are at the right price. Hope the shipping does not kill me (Georgia to Northern Michigan).
Thanks Again,
Jason


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

*Dry Rot*

I have been using Rossman's cypress hives for about four years and I am very happy. If I have any problems, Fred Rossman solves my problems quickly.

I bought 100 supers from Dadant in 2000 and within a few years I stated to have lots of dry rot. I think that there was too much sap wood in the supers. The only good use of sapwood is to use it in your fire place. If I am going to make furniture from a red oak tree, for instance, I’ll first take off all of the sap wood and use the sap wood for my fire place after the sapwood has cured. I think that even yellow pine would be a better wood for bee supers than the white pine that we are getting. The cypress today only has about 10% of the chemicals that the virgin cypress did 100 years ago. However, cypress is the best wood out there for bee hives and I have not had one case of dry rot yet.

Of course, I prefer box or finger joints. The hives are easier to put together! Additionally, I do not have to check as often to see that the boxes are square. I also counter sink the galvanized nails. I do not want to sand off the galvanize finish when I have to repaint the supers.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

*8 frame hives!*

I received an email response from Ann Rossman saying that they have offered 8 frame hives for quite sometime now, they are the same price as the 10 frame. So thats another good news. I'll order a hive just to try after I sort some things out at home.
I do not find anything on their online catalog though. you just have to order by phone i guess.. ??


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I purchased hives and nucs from Rossman this week. I want to try out the cypress.
Does anyone not bother painting the hives given the wood is cypress? Not having to paint them would be a nice labor saver.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

treat cypress wood with something,the wood will crack if not treated.treatment can be simple wax bath or paint,stain etc.


----------



## jeannie (Dec 26, 2006)

*cypress treatment*

I have 5 cypress hives I bought earlier this year. I chose not to paint but to seal the wood. I used Cabots Timber oil. It has worked very well and makes the hive look good too...natural wood look. I will order more now that I know they have 8 frame!!


----------

